# Gauge Cluster and Dash Removal



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to remove the gauge cluster dash on a 72 GTO?
I would like to clean it up and replace the gauge lights. Is there a high beam indicator in the gauge cluster? I just don't want to crack or break anything.

Thanks for all replies


----------

